# Travel Zacatecas o Colima?



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

I am travelling to Guadalajara, Queretaro, Tequisquiapan & San Miguel de Allende. 
We still have 4-5 days.... any advise?--- Add Zacatecas/Aguascalientes or Colima/ Tecuman beach. A little afraid that Colima will be too hot... but we like nice beaches. Most of the travel will be on bus, but last days will be in car rental. What would you do? Are you familiar? We fly home to California from Guadalajara. Part of these choices is to just enjoy adventure and explore. Bur we are also checking these places out to see where we want to live in a few years (retirement is down the road and approaching). (3 week trip) If we don't make the beach, thinking we can go to mineral pools...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The large colonial city of San Luis Potosi and La Hausteca region of the state. It has thermal springs and natural beauty. Or San Luis Potosi and Zacatecas, 180 kilometers north. Aguascalientes is boring. IMO You might want to spend a day walking around the colonial centers of the cities of Guanajuato or Leon as well if you have a car. All nice places to retire.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>>> or Colima/ Tecuman beach

Tecoman beach .... better known as Pascuales is not really a nice beach, it's a destination for surfers. Much of that area has black sand beaches (volcanic). It's also pretty isolated unless you have a car. The recent huge surf all along the coast wiped out many of the beach palapas and restaurants. If you have to go to a beach then Manzanillo

It's already warm here on the coast and in a month or two it approaches painful if you are not used to it


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Colima is a nice city, but when we were there in January back in the 90s, it was fairly hot.

Zacatecas is a WONDERFUL city. We have been there twice. It has its own special frontier style, with culture. At around 8000 feet asl, it shouldn't be hot.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Colima is a nice city, but when we were there in January back in the 90s, it was fairly hot.
> 
> Zacatecas is a WONDERFUL city. We have been there twice. It has its own special frontier style, with culture. At around 8000 feet asl, it shouldn't be hot.


But it can be cold. 

On the Saturday before Easter Sunday (Sabado de Gloria), there is a horse and rider festival in nearby Jerez that is worth the trip. The whole town turns into a party with an all day parade of horses and riders in costume on the main street, bands everywhere, food everywhere. It was a fun day.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

sparks said:


> It's already warm here on the coast and in a month or two it approaches painful if you are not used to it


It feels quite pleasant yet to us. We've been sleeping with no fan on. The days don't seem much hotter than a month ago. It is much more comfortable here than in Guadalajara.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Cristobal said:


> It feels quite pleasant yet to us. We've been sleeping with no fan on. The days don't seem much hotter than a month ago. It is much more comfortable here than in Guadalajara.


I agree nights are nice right now getting into the low 70's. Working outside mid-day is another thing. Don't think they said when they wanted to come


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

perezl said:


> I am travelling to Guadalajara, Queretaro, Tequisquiapan & San Miguel de Allende.
> We still have 4-5 days.... any advise?--- Add Zacatecas/Aguascalientes or Colima/ Tecuman beach. A little afraid that Colima will be too hot... but we like nice beaches. Most of the travel will be on bus, but last days will be in car rental. What would you do? Are you familiar? We fly home to California from Guadalajara. Part of these choices is to just enjoy adventure and explore. Bur we are also checking these places out to see where we want to live in a few years (retirement is down the road and approaching). (3 week trip) If we don't make the beach, thinking we can go to mineral pools...


When do you plan to make this trip? Knowing the answer to the "when?" question will get you the best answers, IMO.

I believe the city of *Zacatecas* is one of the most fascinating and deserving destinations to visit, overlooked by expat visitors. Far more interesting than the city of Oaxaca, and if you like San Miguel de Allende I suspect you will absolutely fall in love with Zacatecas. I can envision myself not only visiting more, but one day relocating there. As mentioned already, however, at times it can be cool to cold some Winter mornings. I'm from Chicago, though ... and the Winter a.m. temps in Zacatecas probably wouldn't bother me much. Also, too, I lived in Mexico City where Winter mornings/overnight temperatures can get below 40.

As for the city of *Aguascalientes*: I've enjoyed visiting there and believe it's, also, one of the places too many expats overlook. The city center is an enjoyable/relaxing place to spend time, IMO. I haven't checked on Winter weather, but I've been there in October and the weather was wonderful.


----------



## CAchicana (Mar 27, 2015)

sparks said:


> >>>>> or Colima/ Tecuman beach
> 
> Tecoman beach .... better known as Pascuales is not really a nice beach, it's a destination for surfers. Much of that area has black sand beaches (volcanic). It's also pretty isolated unless you have a car. The recent huge surf all along the coast wiped out many of the beach palapas and restaurants. If you have to go to a beach then Manzanillo
> 
> It's already warm here on the coast and in a month or two it approaches painful if you are not used to it


Thank you, we ended up avoiding the hot weather and went to Zacatecas instead. Had a very good stay there. Four nights. For retirement I was not sure it was for me. It is not as close to D.F. or other places that I would like to easily visit on weekends. I definitely would go back to Zacatecas. Very cool place (doble sentido).


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Zacatecas is on my bucket list for 2016. The fact that is is "overlooked by tourists esp. Americans" is a good sign that it will be more affordable and more authentic.


----------



## CAchicana (Mar 27, 2015)

It was definitely very authentic and had a lot of free community activities . Great art museums and history museum (Pancho villa). Shopping was not cheap, but found very great selection of silver jewelry and other fine art. It was really nice and people are out and around slot. It's very dynamic. Be sure to visit the old bullring that was turned into a hotel (Quinta Real Hotel).


----------

